# Questions to ask my therapist?



## Sympathyz (Aug 23, 2011)

My therapist has asked me to think of 3 questions to ask him about anything. I see him soon and I don't know what to ask him.

What kind of questions should I be thinking about?

I can't think of anything!


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmmm. I'm stumped.

Did you just start therapy or have you been going for a while? Are you diagnosed with anything? Maybe ask for his professional opinion about your diagnoses. Ask for his treatment recommendations. His opinion on meds?

And....his favorite color?? Good luck!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Ask what you can work on to be able to better manage your anxiety/depression and different coping techniques. 

Also ask what type of therapy he performs on his patients (ie. CBT) and his diagnoses on what you have if he hasn't provided you with one yet.

^ This is all assuming it's a brand new therapist.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

What is his success rate?

Where did he study?

What types of disorders is he best at treating?

Favorite movie? 

Has he suffered from any mental disorders?


----------



## rhanch (Jun 21, 2009)

Ask him what grades he got in school. Therapy is very complicated and nuanced, and my experience is the smarter the therapist the better the therapy.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ask about how much experience he has working with people who have SA!


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Sympathyz said:


> My therapist has asked me to think of 3 questions to ask him about anything. I see him soon and I don't know what to ask him.
> 
> What kind of questions should I be thinking about?
> 
> I can't think of anything!


What makes me more than just a client to you?


----------



## Sympathyz (Aug 23, 2011)

I've only had 3 sessions with him.

Thanks for all the questions guys!


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to say that is an extremely interesting question.

Will you let us know what you ask him?


----------



## Sympathyz (Aug 23, 2011)

Why is it an extremely interesting question?

Don't therapists ask these kinds of things normally? 

Sure, I'll let you know.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Sympathyz said:


> Why is it an extremely interesting question?
> 
> Don't therapists ask these kinds of things normally?
> 
> Sure, I'll let you know.


Haha, actually I never had a therapist ask me to come up with my own questions. Although I pretty much asked him a bunch of questions our first session.

But doesn't seem like a bad idea at all.


----------



## Sympathyz (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it's because I don't ask him anything haha


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Sympathyz said:


> I think it's because I don't ask him anything haha


Haha well it's good he's having you put some effort in then.

Is this your first attempt at therapy?

BTW, in case you're interested in an online CBT course, you might want to google Moodgym. I originally found it mentioned here on a different thread and have done two lessons so far and find it interesting.


----------



## Cobalt17 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your therapist is possibly trying to gain your trust. By you learning information about your therapist you may find it easier to open up. This is just my opinion. So I would ask a question that you are curious about, or want to know about your therapist. Questions I wish I could ask my therapist are about their training, and have they helped clients with similar circumstances to mine. As human beings we tend to want to know that we are not alone, that similar people share our problems. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## Sympathyz (Aug 23, 2011)

I've only had 3 sessions with him.

So you think i should ask some questions about himself and his training? Should I ask If he has had similar clients as well?


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

What I would do, as stated above haha, 

-would be to ask him for a diagnosis if he hasn't provided you with one
-explain what you are seeking from therapy, and ask him if he thinks he can help you with your goals (of course these will be long term goals
-and what type of therapy he provides/practices his patients with


----------



## boubou (Sep 19, 2011)

bben said:


> What makes me more than just a client to you?


oh man the question that kill right there bro you gotta ask that one


----------



## Sympathyz (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha that one by bben would be interesting, not sure if I would want to put him in that position though.

Xande, they seem like some decent questions. I haven't even thought about what I want from therapy yet honestly. My doctor just told me to have some sessions with a psychotherapist.

I'm pretty sure he does CBT, but I haven't asked him yet so I might as well haha.

I have my session tomorrow with him and I'll let you know how it went!


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with all those who have shared that's really interesting and there are some great ideas!!

What stuck me is historically, I never asked any questions from anyone? Do you?


----------

